# Which nvidia driver do I need? (details inside)



## Eponasoft (Jul 6, 2011)

OK so I'm going to be picking up a new system tomorrow, and instead of using the likely-to-be-crappy onboard graphics, I'm going to toss in a GeForce 9800 GT I picked up awhile back. I know that nvidia has support for this in the FreeBSD driver... but the card seems to show up in both x11/nvidia-driver and x11/nvidia-driver-173. Is x11/nvidia-driver-173 just a more specific version of the driver? Is there going to be any difference between these two? For the record, I will be using FreeBSD 8.2 again (my wife's laptop died and I had to give her mine so she could keep working).


----------



## rusty (Jul 6, 2011)

x11/nvidia-driver is the one you want.


----------



## Eponasoft (Jul 9, 2011)

OK thanks.


----------

